# موقع مفيد جدا" فى الهندسة الكيميائية ؟؟ جديد ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

أقدم لكم اليوم موقع تعليمى لاجراء حسابات التصميم فى الهندسة الكيميائية فى أغلب المجالات
Process engineering, Design, Mass Transfer, Heat Transfer, Thermodynamics, Fluid Flow, Equipment & Instruments, Economics and 

الموقع هو:http://www.mycalculations.com/chem/index.html

أرجو الرد والدعاء ...........​


----------



## مبتدئه (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

موقع ممتاز جدا جدا ومرتب وطريقه الاستخدام جدا سهله :6:

شكرا جزيلا :84:​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على الرد ..........


----------



## khairy_zaid (31 يوليو 2009)

i would like to know more about corrosion because this is my specilist
thank you for your help


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 يوليو 2009)

thank you my brother and sure i help you for your thread
and the corrosion is very impotant thread 
search in the fourm for the corrosion and take it
any thing you want just tell me and you are welcome at any time ...


----------



## بلدي (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور مهندسنا الرائع / مهندس المحبة 
موقع مفيد جدا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 أغسطس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ...


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز مهندس المحبة موقع رائع


----------



## أحمد رءوف (31 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا حبيبنا مهندس المحبة
موقع جميل جدا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المرور .............


----------



## فيصل الرسلاني (1 سبتمبر 2009)

موقع جميل ومفيد ... دائم ما تأتي إلا بالفيد ... الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجود


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير رمضان كريم


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ياهندسه


----------



## مناف المهندس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي موقع مهم جدا 

تحياتي لك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 سبتمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_مشكور جدا"على الموقع الحلو ومتعوديين عل هذه المواضييع الحلو _​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على مروركم ومنورين دوما وان شاء الله الاستفادة


----------



## ابو نبأ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على استضافتي ووفقكم الله


----------



## مهندس حنان (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الموقع مفيد جدا وسهل الفهم والاستخدام الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## gmannschaft (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## gmannschaft (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ALYAA ALY 92 (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## safa aldin (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد كامل شعراوى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxx ma7bba engineer


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

thank u very much and u r welcome


----------



## khalid elnaji (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك كثيرا"


----------



## safa aldin (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## safa aldin (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى الكريم.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين الموضوع .....


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فاطمة ابوبكرالشريف (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة أريد شرح لمادة الرياضة الهندسية للفرقة الاولى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2010)

فاطمة ابوبكرالشريف قال:


> ارجو المساعدة أريد شرح لمادة الرياضة الهندسية للفرقة الاولى



أرجو تحديد الموضوع أكثر مع الشكر والتقدير .......


----------



## عالم غريب غريب (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*م ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور بارك الله فيك *


----------



## وضاحة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

وكما عودتنا دائما متميز في مواضيعك وفي اسلوب طرحك لكل ماهو جديد بارك الله فيك يامهندس المحبة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم .......


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## مهندجاسم (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله لكم هذه الجهود القيمة والمخلصة /المواضيع المتوفرة لديكم ممتازة / فقط لي طلب ان امكن المساعدة وهو/اريد شرح وافي عن صناعة الرزن الخاص بالماء الايوني وطرق صناعته مع الشكر والاحترام


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندجاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم بارك الله لكم هذه الجهود القيمة والمخلصة /المواضيع المتوفرة لديكم ممتازة / فقط لي طلب ان امكن المساعدة وهو/اريد شرح وافي عن صناعة الرزن الخاص بالماء الايوني وطرق صناعته مع الشكر والاحترام



أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط وبالتوفيق ......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172334.html​


----------



## الاخت الوفية (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع
وفقك الله وجزاك الجنة 
​


----------



## لمسة هندسية (26 أبريل 2011)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الموقع جدا رائع.....شكرا
بس ازا ممكن تفيدنا بمعلومات عن عمل the heat exchanger بالتفصيل كتير ضروري:34:
ويفضل بالعربي:10:
_اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون واغفر لي ما لا يعلمون_
_اللهم أشكو إليك ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني على الناس_
_اللهم استخدمنا ولا تستبدلنا وآثرنا ولا تؤثر عليناوأرضنا وارضى عنا_​


----------



## 2009abu turki (20 مايو 2011)

كيف اسوي ارفاق للمفات
للمشاركه


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## safa aldin (4 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشار رائد (5 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور اخي العزيز مهندس المحبة موقع رائع*​


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## زينة الراوي (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً ،،
بارك الله فيك ،،
::
إن شاء لله يفيدنا بالمستقل ، و ينفعنا في الحسابات إلي إن شاء الله حنسويها


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (10 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ِAl-Reem (10 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ...
موقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
الله يسلم هالايدين


----------



## ebaid31 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

موقع اكثر من رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hh_2005h (12 أكتوبر 2011)

_جزاك الله خيرا_​


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يجزاك الخير
مشكووور


----------

